# I caught them I caught them!!!!!!!!



## CatProtector (Apr 11, 2005)

I left out traps last night and I was totally shocked to come out and see all three cats caught. The big white with orange patched cat was in a trap by himself and the Silver adult and silver kitten were in a trap alone. I could'nt get a vet appointment until tomarow afternoon so until then their in quarentine away from the other animals in the cellar in the basement. Theres no handling these cats especially the orange and white he sounds like a tiger the way he's growling lol. We moved them from the traps into large dog crates. The orange and white is in one on his own and the cat and kitten are in one together. They have already eaten two small meals today and i guess fear is not as strong as hunger for these cats they have been chowing. They all look like they have some sort of cold..... But like I said their going to the vet tomarow and their definatly not going to like that.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Glad you caught them...and all in one go, too...very impressive! I was shocked when I managed to get Cookie in one night's trapping (I think I was giving her credit for being far smarter than she actually is :roll: ).

It's something when you look and see something in your trap, ain't it? I was sitting in my car waiting (it was way too cold to leave the trap overnight), and I kept seeing eyes, but never in the trap...I thought sure I'd be out there again the next night. As it turned out, she just hated sardines. :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is some great news!
I am so happy for you and them.
They are still in the traps, right?
Give them wet food exclusively, if you can, that will keep them hydrated. I usually put it under the cage (while I keep them to recuperate after having altered) and the food will slide up through the bars( if you have the trapping cages). Some of them know my voice and trust me opening the gate door little enough to insert a little container with water in. But I wouldn't recomend it unless you are absolutely positive they won't startle you and attack from the back of the cage.
Also keeping the cages covered and just leaving a little passage enough for them to breathe fresh air should keep them pretty calm.
Very well done!
We are waiting impatiently to hear the rest of the news unfold.

Edited : to add that it would be a good idea to have newspapers to protect your car - right under the cages. Depending what means of transportation you'll be using(car or truck)


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Gudewife said:


> It's something when you look and see something in your trap, ain't it?


It's even more of "something" when it is three am and the something in the trap is, wait is that a fluffy black and white kitty, noooo, skunk! 8O :lol: 

Congrats on getting all those kitties in one shot! You are doing such a great thing for these cats! They are very lucky to have found you (despite what they think at the moment!). Good luck at the vet tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*LOL*

Feral Fan,
LOL! I know what you mean. Last summer I was trying early in the morning to catch a black tux tom when I checked on the trap I saw that I caught one.. it was black and white but not the tomcat! 8O I VERY carefully opened the covered cage and quietly let Pepe run free again.


----------

